# ****er Spaniel!!!!! WHAT?



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok I just thought that I would share this cool story with you. When I was a bit younger, ok 21, six years ago, I decided one fine Tuesday morning to go phesant hunting. I was going after wild phesants. In Utah they can be hard to find, especialy with out a dog. I didn't have a hunting dog. I thought about our family ****er spaniel. I knew she was smart, and loved to go out and run around. When I was a kid she had gone out and caught some rabbits out behind our house. I figured what the heck Ill take her with me. I went out to this place just south of newton resrivor. I pulled up to this area where I could watch over the spillway and creek at the bottom, to see if I could see some chickens kickin around. It was early in the morning, and a few days after the opener. I didnt expect to see much. I had the window down to hear them crowing. I heard some on the mountain side accross the way from me. It was all posted over there so I didnt go after them. I held tight with Skittles (my ****er) in the truck with me. Just then off of the mountain side I saw two large birds flying down to the creek. By the long tails I could tell that they were rooster phesants. I was stoked. Skittles and I headed down to the creek where I saw the first one land. About a hundred yards infront of me I saw the rooster run into some very very thick cover. I didnt think I would ever get this bird out. As we came up to the cattails and brush the bird went into, I told Skittles to get the bird up. BOOM! She jumped right in there. Out came the bird. I had to let it get out aways as to not blow it apart, also I needed time to get over the fact that my ****er had just flushed a bird. I hit the phesant with one shot walked over to it with Skittles at my side. Picked the bird up and put it in my vest. I knew the other was close by, so I put the dog back after him. She got about twenty yards infront of me, when all the sudden she jumped into the creek and accoss it into some more cover. Out came the other rooster. This one I only winged and it went down in some tall grass. Skittles went after him. I figured if she found him in there there would just be a pile of feathers left when I got there. I could see the grass tops moving where she was. Then all the sudden it stopped. She sat there for a minute and then started right at me. What I saw next was amazing. She had the pheasant in her mouth. The **** bird was almost as big as her! She brought him back and dropped him right at my feet. Now she had gone and impressed me twice in one day. She knew how to flush and retrieve, with no training. It was sad because she was eight years old at this time, and that was the only hunting I ever got to do with her. By that winter she was almost all the way blind and walked out into the street one day. I guess it was in her blood to hunt. I just wish I would have known sooner. Could have had some good times with her. I dont know why but I have been thinkin about her alot latley. I guess it's just the time of the year. Thougth I would let you know my one and only hunting story about Skittles, the wonder hunter.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your story.
I have hunted with a friend's ****er before. They're all heart!
In the same spirit, I used to fish with my best friend, Roxie, a Springer Spaniel.
A few years back, we were fishing some very rough terrain along Carter Creek, upstream of Flaming Gorge.
We had fished it for several years before this trip.
I noticed that she was having a very difficult time keeping up with me this trip. Roxie was about 10 now.
This was to be our last trip up Carter Creek together. I lost her 2 years later and I miss her to this day.
I now have Ozzie, which of course is also a Springer. He's a great dog and companion, but no Roxie!


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Great story. Thanks for taking the time to share it.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Look something like this?








That dog has his Master Hunt title!
You can contact my friend "otch****ers2" on the Utah Bird Dogs forum if you want to know more about these awesome little flushers!


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

She was solid black. She wasnt a pure bred either. She was like 7/8 ****er though. But yeah, same size and all. could hardly see her with the phesant in her mouth.


----------

